# Mr Eggy update.



## eggyg (Jul 23, 2018)

Just had a call from the Freeman hospital in Newcastle to say he has to go in on Friday for his long awaited procedure! He chased them up ( again) last week and this has happened . We are pleased and scared in equal measures. He has slowed right down in recent weeks, mostly due to the very hot weather, and we hope this will sort him out once and for all. Well he will always have CHD and will have to keep taking the tablets but should have more energy and less or hopefully no more angina attacks. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2018)

I'll keep everything crossed, Eggyg!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 23, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Just had a call from the Freeman hospital in Newcastle to say he has to go in on Friday for his long awaited procedure! He chased them up ( again) last week and this has happened . We are pleased and scared in equal measures. He has slowed right down in recent weeks, mostly due to the very hot weather, and we hope this will sort him out once and for all. Well he will always have CHD and will have to keep taking the tablets but should have more energy and less or hopefully no more angina attacks. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!



Will be thinking of you both and wishing for the best possible outcome x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 23, 2018)

Fingers firmly crossed for you and MrE xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2018)

Everything crossed for Mr Eggy, including things not thought crossable! I hope he has the best possible outcome!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 23, 2018)

Hope it all goes well for him.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 23, 2018)

ingers and toes crossed for Mr eggy and you as well.


----------



## Flower (Jul 23, 2018)

Everything crossed here for Mr Eggy and for you as well


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 23, 2018)

Everything that can possibly be crossed is crossed for Mr eggy and yourself too Elaine. Wishing and hoping for a favourable outcome for Mr eggy, take care both of you.
WL


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2018)

Hope it works out for you both . He is in the best place, Good luck EGGYS


----------



## Carolg (Jul 23, 2018)

Everything’s crossed for both of you Elaine xx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2018)

It's all fairly routine for THEM !  You do get excellent nursing on a cardiac ward - Pete had a collapsed lung some years ago and the flipping bypass patients, though spending the first 2 days in intensive care and the next 2 in his 'bay' but having worked their way further and further along from there in a few days - were walking back up the ward to say goodbye to him on their way out!  3 days out of ICU and off they went home!

We were both utterly gobsmacked as they were all hooked up to so many machines and out of it on drugs when they arrived around him.

I'm sure he'll be absolutely fine and will reap the benefits very soon after his procedure.  Good luck!


----------



## New-journey (Jul 24, 2018)

Thinking of you both and hope everything goes very well.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 24, 2018)

Thinking of you both today...everything crossed here too.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 24, 2018)

Will keep everything crossed for you for Friday. X


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 24, 2018)

Echoing all the good thought of the other posters.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 24, 2018)

Best wishes, Eggy, hope it all goes well. I’m sure it will, these procedures are just workaday these days. And Newcastle is a centre of excellence, so don’t go there in your walking kit


----------



## eggyg (Jul 24, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Best wishes, Eggy, hope it all goes well. I’m sure it will, these procedures are just workaday these days. And Newcastle is a centre of excellence, so don’t go there in your walking kit


He had his quad bypass there 10 years ago and they are the best in the business. Doesn’t stop me worrying though! I have pressed my best bib and tucker and will arrive in style in the Jag, walking shoes will remain in the boot! It will be a long day, have to be there for 7.30am! I will drop him off and get the Metro into the centre, I have promised him I won’t take the Jag into the city, should be safe at the hospital carpark. Might cost £££ to park but will be nothing in comparison to what I may spend at Eldon Square! Well I need something to take my mind off it all!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 25, 2018)

Good luck and best wishes to the both of you.  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 25, 2018)

Really good luck for Friday. They are one of the best Hospitals in the Country. Just a daft thing I put the Roller Shutter in the Pharmacy there, so when the Fire Alarm goes off the shutter comes down.


----------



## eggyg (Jul 27, 2018)

Been up since 3.40! The birds aren’t even awake.  Currently just finished a bacon sarnie, I will need my lunch at 9! Will wake Mr Eggy soon, we have to leave by 6. Need to be at hospital at 7.30. I would imagine they have everyone there at the same time, if it’s the same as our local hospital, and it will just be a waiting game. He has slept fine and is as cool as a cucumber whereas I am a nervous wreck. A bit of retail therapy in order methinks! Will update you as and when I know anything. Thanks for all your best wishes.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2018)

Thinking of you both {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 27, 2018)

Hoping Mr eggyg's major surgery went well and that he is recovering from his ordeal. Anxious time for you but please know you are both in my thoughtsTake care.
WL


----------



## Amigo (Jul 27, 2018)

Thinking of you both and yes a bit of retail therapy is definitely needed and deserved...plus a nice cake! x


----------



## eggyg (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi all. Sorry it’s late, not long been back from Newcastle. The op was deemed to be successful ie they unblocked his totally occluded artery and fitted 4 stents as well. It took quite a while ( 3.5 hrs) and he feels like he has been run over by a bus! When I left at 8 he was still lying flat as he was bleeding profusely from the entry points, wrist AND groin. He looked a bit green at one point and had chest pain, but they think that was from the prodding and poking. Hopefully he will perk up by tomorrow and they will let him home. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2018)

Glad it went well, Eggy, I'm not surprised he feels as if he's been under a bus! I hope you can get some rest, and hopefully some decent sleep, it's been a very long day for you.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks for the update eggy and good to hear Mr eggy's op went well. As @Robin said it's been a very long day for you so please don't neglect yourself will you, you need to eat, rest & sleep to keep up your reserves whilst Mr eggyg is recovering. Hope he feels more upbeat tomorrow and that his pallor is a better colour too. Take care
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad to hear the op went well eggy  I hope Mr Eggy is feeling much more comfortable and rested today, and recovers well 

{{{HUGS}}} for you


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad it went well.


----------



## Robin (Jul 28, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Mr eggyg feels more upbeat tomorrow and that his parlour is a better colour too


I doubt Mr. Eggy will be in a fit state to redecorate the parlour tomorrow, @wirralass (sorry, couldn't resist that, I love autocorrect!)


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 28, 2018)

Robin said:


> I doubt Mr. Eggy will be in a fit state to redecorate the parlour tomorrow, @wirralass (sorry, couldn't resist that, I love autocorrect!)


Ooopsy! Predictive text interfering ~ again!! Thanks @Robin, Have edited.
WL


----------



## Carolg (Jul 28, 2018)

Missed this yesterday eggy. Hope you are both rested today and things looking good {hugs}. Carol


----------



## Amigo (Jul 28, 2018)

Hope he’s a lot brighter today @eggyg. Such a worry for you...I bet you walked round those shops in a daze with no real enthusiasm for it! 
Best wishes x


----------



## eggyg (Jul 28, 2018)

He is home! Stretched out on sofa resting. Still in pain from the procedure but looks a much better colour! Couple of weeks recuperating, no lifting etc. @wirralass he definitely won’t be decorating the living room! That made me laugh because it’s the sort of thing he would do if I didn’t stop him! He’s not good at resting, at the moment he feels rotten so quite happy to rest. @Amigo you’re right about the shopping, I bought a diary, a note book and an insect repellent! Oh and a toothbrush for Mr Eggy because we forgot to pack his. You can’t call me a shoppaholic! I did take myself into a rather nice French restaurant for my lunch. Brazen eh? It was that or a Greggs pasty on a park bench! Thanks once again for all your concerns.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad to hear he is home.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> He is home! Stretched out on sofa resting. Still in pain from the procedure but looks a much better colour! Couple of weeks recuperating, no lifting etc. @wirralass he definitely won’t be decorating the living room! That made me laugh because it’s the sort of thing he would do if I didn’t stop him! He’s not good at resting, at the moment he feels rotten so quite happy to rest. @Amigo you’re right about the shopping, I bought a diary, a note book and an insect repellent! Oh and a toothbrush for Mr Eggy because we forgot to pack his. You can’t call me a shoppaholic! I did take myself into a rather nice French restaurant for my lunch. Brazen eh? It was that or a Greggs pasty on a park bench! Thanks once again for all your concerns.



Good to hear! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Carolg (Jul 28, 2018)

Great news. Glad mr eggy is home, and hope you both get a good rest


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> He is home! Stretched out on sofa resting. Still in pain from the procedure but looks a much better colour! Couple of weeks recuperating, no lifting etc. @wirralass he definitely won’t be decorating the living room! That made me laugh because it’s the sort of thing he would do if I didn’t stop him! He’s not good at resting, at the moment he feels rotten so quite happy to rest. @Amigo you’re right about the shopping, I bought a diary, a note book and an insect repellent! Oh and a toothbrush for Mr Eggy because we forgot to pack his. You can’t call me a shoppaholic! I did take myself into a rather nice French restaurant for my lunch. Brazen eh? It was that or a Greggs pasty on a park bench! Thanks once again for all your concerns.


Crikey eggyg, hospitals don't waste much time chucking their patients out these days do they?!That's wonderful news, thanks for your update. Anyway its much better to convalesce at home with all home comforts to hand. Glad Mr eggys _pallor _is a better colour today! Hope his discomfort and pain will ease soon so he can make a speedy and full recovery. Take care both of you x

WL


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2018)

eggyg said:


> He is home! Stretched out on sofa resting. Still in pain from the procedure but looks a much better colour! Couple of weeks recuperating, no lifting etc. @wirralass he definitely won’t be decorating the living room! That made me laugh because it’s the sort of thing he would do if I didn’t stop him! He’s not good at resting, at the moment he feels rotten so quite happy to rest. @Amigo you’re right about the shopping, I bought a diary, a note book and an insect repellent! Oh and a toothbrush for Mr Eggy because we forgot to pack his. You can’t call me a shoppaholic! I did take myself into a rather nice French restaurant for my lunch. Brazen eh? It was that or a Greggs pasty on a park bench! Thanks once again for all your concerns.


So pleased to hear he is home!  Now then Mr Eggy - rest!


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 28, 2018)

And you Eggyg.  You are no doubt both exhausted.  Glad all went well and My eggyg is Home.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2018)

Glad Mr E is home and recovering slowly but surely.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 30, 2018)

Pleased to hear that Mr Eggy is home and op went well, now just to make him rest for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 30, 2018)

Great to hear Mr Eggy is home and his op was a success x


----------



## Flutterby (Jul 31, 2018)

Hope Mr Eggy continues to improve.


----------

